# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  συνδεση θερμοστάτη siemens RDD010.1

## zaxosg

Καλησπέρα.
Θέλω να συνδέσω το θερμοστάτη siemens RDD10.1, για λόγους οικονομίας.
Μου φαίνεται αρκετά περίπλοκο όμως...
Αρχικά, ο θερμοστάτης λειτουργεί με μπαταρίες και έχει τρεις εισόδους, τις Q11, Q14 και Q12.
Τα καλώδια του σπιτιού όμως είναι πέντε.
Ένα καφέ (παροχή ρεύματος?), ένα κίτρινο (γείωση?), ένα μπλε (ουδέτερο?) και δύο μαύρα, τα οποία ήταν συνδεδεμένα στις θέσεις με κωδκούς L και L50 στον παλιο θερμοστάτη. Φαντάζομαι πως το ένα έχει να κάνει με το boiler και το άλλο με τον καυστήρα...
Μπορεί κανείς με τα παραπάνω δεδομένα να μου υποδείξει τη σωστή συνδεσμολογία?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## navar

δεν είχε σχηματικό μέσα ?
μήπως ο παλιός είχε και διακόπτη για το ζεστό νερό ?

----------


## zaxosg

Όντως, ο παλιος θερμοστάτης είχε διακόπτη για ζεστό νερο.
Το σχηματικό που έχει ο νέος δεν ξέρω να το "διαβάσω".
Αν σε βοηθάει μπορώ να ψάξω στο internet και να το επισυνάψω.

----------


## navar

Ζαχαρία ποιόν πήρες ? τον απλό η τον RDD10.1DHW ??? ο δέυτερος έχει ενα επιπλέον κουμπί για το ζεστό νερο !
σύμφωνα με αυτά που είπες φαίνεται να πήρες τον απλό ! 

ρίξε μια ματία εδώ ! https://www.swe.siemens.com/greece/i...W_b3033_el.pdf
έχει ενα επιπλέον κουμπί το ZNX on/off ! ο δικός το έχει ?

----------


## zaxosg

Είσαι σωστός.
Τον απλό έχω, οπότε αχρηστεύεται αμέσως το ένα μάυρο καλώδιο αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά...

----------


## nveli

Q11 είσοδος φάσης
Q14 έξοδος φάσης (ανοικτή ΝΟ) προς καυστήρα, βάνα κτλ (θέρμανση)
Q12 έξοδος φάσης (κλειστή NC) προς καυστήρα, βάνα κτλ (θέρμανση)

----------


## navar

> Είσαι σωστός.
> Τον απλό έχω, οπότε αχρηστεύεται αμέσως το ένα μάυρο καλώδιο αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά...



 το "αχρηστέυεται " είναι σχετικό ! δουλέυεις ζεστό νερό ? τον χρησιμοποιούσες πρίν τον διακόπτη αυτόν ?
αν ναί , πρέπει να πάρεις άλλον θερμοστάτη, αυτός που έχεισ τώρα δεν σου κάνει !
αν όχι πές να προσωρήσουμε... εύκολο είναι !

----------


## zaxosg

ας ξεχάσουμε προσωρινά το ζεστό νερό, επειδή έχω πελαγώσει.
έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορους συνδυασμούς και τίποτα.
Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι το καφέ καλώδιο δεν έχει ρεύμα... Δε θα πρεπε να ηλεκτριστώ αφού το ακούμπησα?
Επίσης, το μπλε (ουδέτερο) χρησιμοποιείται από τη στιγμή που ο θερμοστάτης λειτουργεί με μπαταρίες?

----------


## zaxosg

έχω την εντυπωση ότι η χρήση του μπλε καλωδίου μπορεί να δημιουργησε κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα το οποίο έκαψε κάποια ασφάλεια...
στον πίνακα του σπιτιού όλα φαίνονται εντάξει πάντως

----------


## zaxosg

μπορεί όμως απλά να λέω βλακείες, γιατί η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας

----------


## navar

> ας ξεχάσουμε προσωρινά το ζεστό νερό, επειδή έχω πελαγώσει.
> 
> μιας και αργότερα θα το θυμηθείς , αν πρίν το είχες και δούλευε.... πρίν κάνεις καμία γρατσουνιά ζημιά κλπ, καλύτερα να περιμένεις ως άυριο και να πάς να τον αλλάξεις !
> 
> έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορους συνδυασμούς και τίποτα.
> 
> κοίτα μήπως έχεις ρίξει καμία ασφάλεια !!!
> 
> Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι το καφέ καλώδιο δεν έχει ρεύμα... Δε θα πρεπε να ηλεκτριστώ αφού το ακούμπησα?
> ...



μιας και ο προηγούμενος ήταν με ενδεικτικό λαμπάκι πότε δουλέυει και πότε όχι , χρειάζονταν και το μπλε για να ανάψει ! τώρα αυτό δουλεύει με μπαταρίες και δεν το χρειάζεται το μπλε (μόνωσε το και άστο !)
λογικά αν συνδέσεις το καφε στο Q11 και ένα απο τα δύο μάυρα (πειραματίσου ποιο σου κάνει) στο Q14 και πρέπει να είσαι εντάξει ! 

αν δουλέυει ανάποδα (τα καλοριφέρ παίρνουν μπροστά εκεί που πρεπει είναι σβηστά ) τότε το μάυρο στο Q12

και αν δεν δουλέψει με το ένα μαύρο τότε δοκίμασε το άλλο !

----------


## zaxosg

Άρα, μιας και έχω ήδη δοκιμάσει τα δύο μαύρα στο Q14 και δεν έχει πάρει μπρος (καφέ στο Q11),
το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο ότι το καφέ καλώδιο δε φαίνεται να έχει ρεύμα.
Οι διακόπτες του πίνακα είναι όλοι στη θέση τους. Τί στο καλό φταίει μου λες?
Ας ανάψω το τζάκι στο ενδιάμεσο για καλό και για κακό...

----------


## zaxosg

πολύμετρο δεν έχω.
φαντάζομαι θα έχει ο ηλεκτρολόγος που θα ανγκαστώ να καλέσω αύριο...

----------


## navar

στον δικό σου πίνακα είναι ολα οκ.....
μήπως όμως υπάρχει και καμία ασφάλεια στο λεβητοστάσιο και έχει πέσει εκείνη ???

----------


## zaxosg

έριξα μια ματιά στο λεβητοστάσιο, αλλά δεν το προχωράω, γιατί είμαι σε πολυκατοικία και φοβάμαι μην προκαλέσω καμια ζημιά...
Ξέρεις αν μια κλασική ασφάλεια κάνει για αντικατάσταση, ώστε να το επιχειρήσω αύριο?
Επίσης, είναι δυνατόν να έχει καεί ασφάλεια στο λέβητοστάσιο και να μήν παρέχεται ρεύμα στο θερμοστάτη από την πηγή?

----------


## panayiotis1

Φιλε Ζαχο, Πρωτα απο όλα αγορασε ενα δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι (κοστος 3€). Μετα, πηγαινε στον πινακα του λεβητα, (στον πινακα οργανων που είναι επανω στον λεβητα και οχι στον ηλεκτρολογικο πινακα που ειναι προφανως στον τοιχο και που οπως ειπες, ολες οι ασφαλειες του ειναι επανω). *Τσεκαρε οτι ο διακοπτης λειτουργιας του πινακα είναι στο ΟΝ* (πιθανον να έχει και ενα λαμπακι που αναβει όταν είναι στο ΟΝ). Μετα πηγαινε εκει που εχεις βγαλει τον παλιο θερμοστατη χωρου και ακουμπησε το κατσαβιδι σε ενα ενα καλωδιο, ασχετου χρωματος, και δες σε ποιο καλωδιο αναβει. (Πολλοι δεν ακολουθουν το τυπικο των χρωματων και οταν πας να επισκευασεις κατι ή να αντικαταστησεις κανεις το σταυρο σου. Μην τρομαξεις δηλαδη αν σου αναψει το κατσαβιδι στο κιτρινοπρασινο καλωδιο. Εν τελη, αν δεν βρεις ποια ειναι η φαση στα καλωδια που εχεις, δεν μπορεις να προχωρησεις. Βρες ρευμα εκει και μετα συνεχιζουμε.

----------


## panayiotis1

Τωρα διαβασα... εισαι σε δικτυο με αυτονομιες ???

----------


## navar

σωστά τα είπε ο Παναγιώτης !

----------


## zaxosg

Σωστός είσαι, είμαι σε πολυκατοικία με αυτόνομη θερμανση.
δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι έχω και δείχνει ότι δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα.
Καταλήγω ότι το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στο λεβητοστάσιο (ο λέβητας δουλέυει εννοείται), με κάποια ασφάλεια.
Θα προσπαθήσω να την βρω και να την αντικαταστήσω αύριο.Ελπίζω μια συνηθισμένη να κάνει...
Η απορία μου όμως παραμένει...Πώς γίνεται να μην έχω ρεύμα από την πηγή

----------


## takis_kor

δίνεις ρεύμα στα  καλώδια που πάνε προς τον λέβητα, πάρε αυτόν που είναι και για μπόιλερ και θα σου πώ πως το βάζεις ακριβώς.
συνδέεις αυτό που ήταν στο L στο Q14 και αυτό του L50 στο Q 24 αυτού που θα πάρεις!!!

----------


## panayiotis1

κατσε ρε Ζαχο μου, μισο. Ο καυστηρας δουλευει τωρα? Δηλαδη τα διαμερισματα που εχουν ζητησει θερμανση τωρα, παιρνουν ζεστο νερο στα σωματα???   'Η εννοεις οτι έχει πεσει καποια ασφαλεια και δεν παιρνει μπροστα τιποτα???

----------


## navar

στην αυτόνομη η πηγή ρεύματος είναι ο πίνακας του λεβητοστάσιου !
εκεί να επικεντρωθείς !
και μιας και μιλάμε για ασφάλεια δεν ενοούμε αυτές που καίγονται αλλα αυτές που πέφτουν !
ρίξε μια ματιά και θα την βρείς ! τα πιθανά μέρη που μπορεί να είναι.
1) σε κεντρικό πίνακα στο λεβητοστάσιου
2) δίπλα στον μετρητή σου στο λεβητοστάσιο
3) δίπλα στον κυκλοφορητή που στέλνει νερό στο διαμέρισμα σου !

αν ήταν καλός ο ηλεκτρολόγος θα έχει και κάποιο κωδικό ας πούμε "3Β" (3ος όροφος Β διαμέρισμα ).

θα είναι κάτι σαν αυτόimage016.jpg

----------


## navar

> κατσε ρε Ζαχο μου, μισο. Ο καυστηρας δουλευει τωρα? Δηλαδη τα διαμερισματα που εχουν ζητησει θερμανση τωρα, παιρνουν ζεστο νερο στα σωματα???   'Η εννοεις οτι έχει πεσει καποια ασφαλεια και δεν παιρνει μπροστα τιποτα???



 παναγιώτη μάλλον είναι με ρελέ η συνδεσμολογία ! και έχει πέσει μόνο η δικιά του ασφάλεια, δεν οπλίζει ρελέ ....και το συγκεκριμένο διαμέρισμα δεν μπορεί να ενεργοποιήση τον λέβητα και τον κυκλοφορητή !
ενώ όλα τα υπόλοιπα μπορούν ! είναι ανεξάρτητα κυκλώματα !

----------


## panayiotis1

Εχω μπερδευτει, δεν εχω καταλαβει αν η θερμανση της πολυκατοικιας δουλευει τελικα ή οχι. Παντως αν δεν δουλευει, και δεν βρισκεις και ρευμα πουθενα, ο διαχειριστης της πολυκατοικιας θα ξερει ενα μαγικο κουμπακι που το ανοιγει στην αρχη της σεζον (οκτωβριο) και το κλεινει τον Απρίλιο. Τελος παντων, για να μην μακρυγορουμε, κατα την γνωμη μου, καλυτερα να βαζατε ολοι στην πολυκατοικια λιγα φραγκα και να βαζατε μια αντισταθμιση παρα με θερμοστατες και κολπα και εφε και ιστοριες. 
 Σε καθε περιπτωση παντως, μην πολυσκαλισεις τον πινακα αυτονομιας γιατι θα βρεις και τον μπελα σου Ζαχο. Στο λεω γιατι καθε μερα τα βλεπω σε πολυκατοικιες. Αν δεν βρεις ακρη, συννενοησου πρωτα με τον διαχειριστη και μετα με ηλεκτρολογο που τον πληρωνεις εσυ φυσικα.

----------


## panayiotis1

Ντινο, αν ειναι ετσι, τοτε το πιθανοτερο να του εχει κολλησει ο δικος του ρελε. Τυχαινει μερικες φορες. Ας τον κανει τραμπα με εναν αλλον απο τον πινακα αυτονομιας για 5 λεπτα να δει αν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα.

----------


## zaxosg

παιδια ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον και τις συμβουλές.
θα ξανακατέβω αύριο στο λεβητοστάσιο να δω μήπως βρω καμια πεσμένη ασφάλεια και λυθεί το θέμα.
προς το παρόν τα παρατάω, γιατί από την ώρα που γύρισα απτη δουλειά ασχολούμαι μαυτό το θέμα.
ειδάλλως θα επανέλθω αύριο.
με το διαχειριστή δε θέλω πολλά πολλά, γιατί είμαι ένοικος και μπορεί να μου βάλει χέρι που κάνω τέτοιες μόντες μόνος μου.
όσο για να βάλουμε φράγκα και τέτοια, άσε καλύτερα...μας πιάνουν καλά τον κώλο, δε θέλω άλλο...
καλό βράδυ

----------


## navar

ίσως όντος να είναι κλειστός ο γενικός απο το λεβητοστάσιο και να μην τον έχουν ανοίξει ακόμα για χειμώνα , πράγμα εξαιρετικά απίθανο !
πάντως κάνει την συνδεσμολογία που προτείναμε πιο πάνω και άστο έτσι ! 
τουλάχιστον αν είναι μόνο μια ασφάλεια να παίξει κατευθείαν !!!!!
καλό σου βράδυ ζαχαρία, τουλάχιστον θα περάσεις και ενα ρομαντικό βράδυ με το τζάκι  :Smile:

----------


## zaxosg

καλησπέρα και πάλι!
Σε μια απέλπιδα προσπάθεια να βρω λύση στο πρόβλημά μου, αποφάσισα να κάνω πιο οργανωμένη δουλειά και να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες.
Όποιος έχει κάποια ιδέα και έχει παρακολουθήσει τη συζήτηση ας με διαφωτίσει..Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.

Ευχαριστώ.
Ζαχαρίας

----------


## zaxosg

και το δεύτερο σετ

----------


## navar

και βέβαια θέλουμε να βοηθήσουμε ζαχαρία !!!!
δεν έχω καταλάβει τι είναι η φωτογραφία 3 ! καθώς επίσης δεν έχεις ανεβάσει καμία φώτο απο τον πίνακα του λεβητοστάσιου !!!!
δέν έχει κάποιιον πίνακα ? τα καλώδια του λέβητα και τον κυκλοφωρητών που καταλήγουν ???? τα καλώδια απο της ηλεκτροβάνες  ?????


υγ : έχετε μάπα λέβητα κάντε καμία αλλαγή ! στην επόμενη συνελευση πρότινε να πάρετε κανένα μαντεμένιο επώνυμο με μπόλικες διαδρομές ! θα τον κάνετε απόσβεση σε λιγότερο απο μία σεζόν !

----------


## zaxosg

παίρνω τη φωτογραφική μου και πάω για έλεγχο...

----------


## zaxosg

λοιπόν, η πρώτη φωτογραφία δείχνει τον πίνακα που καταλήγει η διαδρομή που φαίνεται στη 2η φωτο, από τον πίνακα των μετρητών.
Δε φαίνεται κάποια πεσμένη ασφάλεια.
Η φωτογραφία που ρωτάς φίλε Κωνσταντίνε δείχνει το εσωτερικό του πίνακα των μετρητών

----------


## navar

Ζαχαρία η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά !!!!
θεωρητικά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και άλλος πίνακας αυτονομίας ! ίσως να βρίσκεται στην συνέχεια μετά τους μετρητές !
λογικά θα είναι ενας πίνακας αρκετά ευμεγέθης , με μπόλικες ασφάλειες (όσες και τα διαμερίσματα) και μπόλικα ρελέ (όσα και τα διαμερίσματα !)
με αυτά που ως τώρα έχεις ανεβάσει , άν δεν υπάρχει άλλος πίνακας , θα έπρεπε όλα να δουλέυουν καλά !
το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις , η να κοιτάξεις αν βρείς τον άλλο πίνακα που μάλλον θα είναι και αυτός σε κάποιο κοινόχρηστο χώρο !
ή να κάνεις την συνδεσμολογία που προτάθηκε χθές και να καλέσεις άυριο ενα ηλεκτρολόγο να στο κάνει !

----------


## panayiotis1

Aνοιξε το κλειδακι στο κουτι που εχει τους ωρομετρητες. Μεσα στο κουτι έχει τους "ρελεδες". Τσεκαρε τον δικο σου ρελε κανοντας τραμπα με καποιον αλλον.

----------


## navar

> Aνοιξε το κλειδακι στο κουτι που εχει τους ωρομετρητες. Μεσα στο κουτι έχει τους "ρελεδες". Τσεκαρε τον δικο σου ρελε κανοντας τραμπα με καποιον αλλον.



 ωραίος , αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί !

----------


## zaxosg

κοίτα στο ακριβώς δίπλα δωμάτιο έχει έναν τεραστιο πίνακα που μάλλον έχει να κάνει με τη λειτουργία του ανανσερ.
Θα πάω μια βόλτα να το φωτογραφήσω κι αυτόν μπας και...
Η προσπαθεια σήμερα ξεκίνησε με την παραδοχή ότι έιναι η τελευταία κ μάλιστα απέλπιδα.
Αύριο θα αντιμετωπίσω το θέμα με το χρηστό τρόπο, καλώντας κάποιον ειδικό.
Απλώς συντρέχουν κάποιοι λόγοι που με έκαναν να πεισμώσω και να το προσπαθήσω μόνος. 
Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον το συμπέρασμα που έχω καταλήξει, ότι δηλαδή λόγω κακής σύνδεσης έχει πέσει το ρεύμα, να είναι σωστό (με τη βοήθεια σου-σας πάντα).
Θα είναι κι αυτό μια μικρη ηθική νίκη...

----------


## zaxosg

ανοίγοντας το κουτί των ωρομετρητών βλέπω την εικόνα 3 από το πρώτο σετ των φωτο που ανέβασα, ενώ το πίσω μέρος της πόρτας του κουτιού είναι η δεύτερη εικόνα από το δεύτερο σετ φωτογραφιών. Αν ξέρω τί είναι το ρελέ (που νομίζω ότι ξέρω και υπάρχει ήδη μια φωτό από τον Κων/νο παραπάνω), δε βλέπω κάτο τέτοιο...

----------


## zaxosg

Κωνσταντίνε, στην τελευταία βόλτα μου στο λεβητοστάσι (θαμώνας έχω γίνει) ανακάλυψα ότι ο πίνακας που έψαχνες κι ανέβασα φωτό του, συνδέεται στην πλάτη του με έναν άλλο μικρό πίνακα, ο οποίος συνδέεται με τον τεράστιο πίνακα στο δωμάτιο του ασανσερ. Επισυνάπτω τις σχετικές φωτό.
Η τρίτη φωτογραφία περιέχει μια πιο κατατοπιστική άποψη του εσωτερικού του πίνακα των ωρωμετρητών.
πού είναι τα ρελέ? οεο

----------


## thespyros

καλησπερα δες μεσα  στο πινακακι τις γυαλινες ασφαλειες  που ειναι στην πλακετα

----------


## JOUN

Διαβαζω τοση ωρα και ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβαινω τι του λετε του ανθρωπου..Απο ποτε ενας πινακας αυτονομιας εχει "ρελεδες";;;
Ενα ρελε εχει ολο κι ολο για να ελεγχει τον καυστηρα οπως φαινεται και στις φωτο.Απλως το συστημα με τα πολλα ρελε ενα για καθε καταναλωση χρησιμοποιηται οταν δεν υπαρχει καθολου πινακας και θελουμε να υπαρχει αυτονομια..Φυσικα το καλυτερο ολων ειναι να γινεται επιμερισμος κοστους σε συνδιασμο με θερμιδομετρηση αλλα αντε να το καταλαβουν αυτο οσοι εχουν μαθει τον μπουσουλα με την ωρομετρηση. 
Τελος για το θεμα μας αφου δεν μπορεις να φερεις ρευμα στον θερμοστατη,αστο καλυτερα.Ουτε ασφαλεια για καθε διαμερισμα βλεπω(και δεν συνηθιζεται κατι τετοιο) ουτε τιποτα..
Υ.Γ Αν ειχε καει ασφαλεια που δινει ρευμα στον θερμοστατη δεν θα ειχε ρευμα κανενας θερμοστατης οποτε κατι θα ειχατε κανει ολοι στην πολυκατοικια.

----------


## JOUN

> θεωρητικά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει και άλλος πίνακας αυτονομίας ! ίσως να βρίσκεται στην συνέχεια μετά τους μετρητές !
> λογικά θα είναι ενας πίνακας αρκετά ευμεγέθης , με μπόλικες ασφάλειες (όσες και τα διαμερίσματα) και μπόλικα ρελέ (όσα και τα διαμερίσματα !)



 Εδω φιλε Κωνσταντινε εχεις λαθος.Δεν χρειαζονται τα ξεχωριστα ρελε και ασφαλειες..

----------


## panayiotis1

> ..Απο ποτε ενας πινακας αυτονομιας εχει "ρελεδες";;;   -JOUN-



Τι εννοεις?

----------


## zaxosg

παιδια καλησπέρα.
βλέπω το θέμα μου έχει προκαλέσει και διαφωνίες μεταξύ των ειδικών...
φίλε γιώργο μήπως μένεις σταυρό αγ. παρασκευής?
αν ναι μήπως μπορείς να έρεις καμια βόλτα να δεις την κατάσταση?
δεν έχω δικό μου ηλεκτρολόγο και μένω στην παλλήνη.

----------


## JOUN

> Τι εννοεις?



 Δεσ την φωτο στο μυνημα 38 και πες μου ποσα ρελε βλεπεις.Εγω βλεπω μονο ενα για τον καυστηρα και για τα διαμερισματα βλεπω διοδους που παιζουν το ρολο του ρελε οπως στην φωτο που εδειξες..Για να σε προλαβω:Δεν λεω οτι ρελε=διοδος λεω οτι στον πινακα του φιλου αντι γιε ρελε εχει διοδους για καθε διαμερισμα.Το λαθος μου ειναι οτι το γενικευσα ενω επρεπε να μιλησω για την συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση που εδειξε ο φιλος..
Υ.Γ Σταυρο Θεσσαλονικης ειμαι.. οχι Αγ,Παρασκευης

----------


## panayiotis1

Σταυρο σωστα, ουτε και εγω ηθελα να φανει σαν διαφωνια σε καμια περιπτωση. Οταν ειπα να κοιταξει ο Ζαχος τους ρελεδες στον πινακα αυτονομιας, δεν ειχα δει ακομα φωτο απο τον πίνακά του οτι ειναι 'ηλεκτρονικος' πινακας και οχι με ρελεδες. Μετα ειδα απευθειας το δικο σου μνμ που εγραφες οτι δεν παιζουν ρελε σε αυτονομια και κολλησα λιγο. Ζαχο δεν ειναι θεμα διαφωνιων, μας αρεσει να απλα να "βγαζουμε βλαβες"  :Smile:  . Αν και δεν εχω διαβασει λεπτομερως ολο το θεμα εδω (λογω ελλειψης χρονου), θα ηταν καλο να εκανες πιο σαφη τα εξης:

1) Πριν βγαλεις τον παλιο σου θερμοστατη, δουλευε η θερμανση σου?
2) Αν δεν βρεις για ποιο λογο δεν ερχεται φαση στα καλωδια του διαμερισματος σου, μην κανεις τπτ (σαν συμβουλη αυτο) και
3) για να μην πληρωνεις εσυ ηλεκτρολογο, αν οντως κατι δεν δουλευει σωστα, βαλε ξανα τον παλιο σου θερμοστατη και πες του διαχειριστη οτι δεν εχεις θερμανση και να ερθει να την φτιαξει. (Παρε και υφος ομως να μην δωσεις στοχο οτι εχεις βαλει το χερακι σου εσυ :Wink:  )

----------


## JOUN

> 2) Αν δεν βρεις για ποιο λογο δεν ερχεται φαση στα καλωδια του διαμερισματος σου, μην κανεις τπτ (σαν συμβουλη αυτο) και
> 3) για να μην πληρωνεις εσυ ηλεκτρολογο, αν οντως κατι δεν δουλευει σωστα, βαλε ξανα τον παλιο σου θερμοστατη και πες του διαχειριστη οτι δεν εχεις θερμανση και να ερθει να την φτιαξει. (Παρε και υφος ομως να μην δωσεις στοχο οτι εχεις βαλει το χερακι σου εσυ )



 Συμφωνω με 1000!! και με τα δυο!Ειναι το καλυτερο για σενα σπο καθε αποψη.Μονο να μην σε ειδε ο διαχειριστης σε μια απο τις πολλες επισκεψεις σου στο λεβητοστασιο.Αν τωρα το λεβητοστασιο ειναι κλεδωμενο(που μαλλον ειναι)και του ζητησες τα κλειδια..μαλλον σε πηρε χαμπαρι..

Υ.Γ Γιωργος οχι Σταύρος.. (Απο Σταυρό Θεσσαλονικης

----------


## KarlBarks

εγω ποντάρω οτι οταν εβγαλε τον παλιο θερμοστάτη   αμα ηταν ανοιχτός λέβητας στο ΟΝ ακουμπησε καποια καλοδια και αυτα ριξάν καποια ασφάλεια η καψαν καποια γυαλινη η κατι τετοιο .

αυτο που μου κανει περιεργο ειναι να εχουν οι αλλοι θερμανση !

----------


## navar

Γιώργο και βέβαια φαίνεται να το κατέχεις καλύτερα το θέμα απο μάς !
απλά πιθανολογούσα ! δεν μπορούσα να ξέρω πόσο παλιά η καινούργια ήταν η εγκατάσταση !
και μιάς και μικρές αυτονομίες που έχω δεί με 2-3 παροχές , τις έχω δεί με ρελεδάκια ! πιθανολόγησα οτι μπρεί να ήταν έτσι !
τουλάχιστον θέλω να ελπίζω και να πιστέυω πως τελικά δεν του δώσαμε κάποια λάθος συμβουλή , η δεν κάναμε κανένα λάθος !!!!

Φιλικά Κωνσταντίνος !  :Smile:

----------


## zaxosg

καλησπέρα παιδιά!
Φίλε Παναγιώτη η θέρμανση δούλευε πριν βγει ο θερμοστάτης.
   Όσο για το θέμα των διαφωνιών το έθιξα με καλές προθέσεις, εννοώντας πως όταν ένας διάλογος γίνεται με διαφωνίες, τότε είναι δημιουργικός, σε ωθεί να σκεφτείς και να μάθεις κάτι παραπάνω... Με πιάνεις πιστεύω...
Η ιστορία εν ολίγοις έχει ως εξής:
με την κοπέλα μου μπήκαμε στο σπίτι το περασμένο πάσχα και ανάψαμε καλοριφέρ μόνο μια φορά πριν καλοκαιριάσει. Όλα δούλεψαν ρολόι.
Σε κάποια φάση μας επισκέφτηκαν οι γονείς της από Θεσσαλονίκη και ο πατέρας της αγόρασε και τοποθέτησε το ρημαδοθερμοστάτη αυτόν για δωράκι και για λόγους οικονομίας. Εγώ έλειπα τότε από το σπίτι.
  Όλα τα προβλήματα ξεκίνησαν πριν καμια δεκαριά μέρες που επιχειρήσαμε να ανάψουμε καλοριφέρ για πρώτη φορά.. Τότε κατάλαβα ότι το καλοριφέρ δε λειτουργεί και ψάχνοντας το, διαπίστωσα πως ο «πατερούλης» είχε κάνει λάθος σύνδεση, η οποία προφανώς έριξε ή έκαψε κάποια ασφάλεια.
  Τα νεότερα είναι ότι ακόμα ψάχνω τη λύση και σπάω το κεφάλι μου να βρω κάτι.
  Επίσης τείνω να αποφασίσω να φωνάξω το διαχειριστή  μήπως και έχει καμιά ιδέα.
  Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να λυθεί το θέμα…
  Ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον…

  Υ.Γ. Η τελευταία μου – χθεσινή- ανακάλυψη είναι ένα κουτί μέσα σε ένα ντουλάπι έξω από την πόρτα του διαμερίσματος. Εκεί εμφανίζονται και οι σωληνώσεις του καλοριφέρ που ανεβαίνουν από το λεβητοστάσι. Αν υπάρχει κανείς στου οποίου το κεφάλι άναψε κανα λαμπάκι, ας επικοινωνήσει…

----------


## takis_kor

ο θερμοστάτης δίνει εντολή σε μια ηλέκτροβάνα και η ηλέκτροβάνα στέλνει εντολή στον πίνακα που έχεις βγάλει φώτο με τα ρελεδάκια, δεν έχεις ρεύμα σε κανάνα καλώδιο στον θερμστάτη, για κοίτα μην έχεις κανένα πινακάκι εκεί με ασφάλειες!!

----------

